# أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين



## الحساني (21 أكتوبر 2010)

*أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى و بركاته 


مشروب الكوكولاجين من شركة إيدمارك العالمية منتوجاتها مصرح بها من طرف وزارة الصحه السعوديه 
كما نصح بها الدكتور جابر القحطاني



تم تصغير هذه الصورة. إضغط هنا لرؤية الصورة كاملة. الحجم الأصلي للصورة هو 738 * 789.


 راح أعطيكم كل التفاصيل للتعرف على المنتج و الإطمئنان من مصدره 
هذا المنتج أنا و أسرتي نتناوله و بنتي اللي عمرها سنتين 
نتائجه ملموسه من بداية الإستعمال المداورمه عليه = المداومة على مشروب طبيعي مفيد و الإستغناء عن دونه من المشروبات المضره ذات التأثيرات السلبيه 



الخصائص المميزة لـ COCOLLAGEN من شركة EDMARK​


مصادر بحرية طبيعية

مصنوع من كولاجين سمكي مستخرج بالتحليل الإنزيمي من مصادر بحرية، مثل أسماك السلمون.



غني بالأحماض الأمينية

يتألف من مركبات الببتيد القابلة للذوبان في الماء، والتي تعتبر مصادر غنية بالأحماض الأمينية، مثل حمض الجليكاين (Glycine)، وبرولين L (L-Proline)، وهيدروبرولين L (L-Hydroyproline). كما يوفر أحماضا أمينية أخرى مثل حمض الأرجينين (Arginine) والليسين (Lysine) وإيزولوسين (Isoleucine).



مصدر للطاقة

يحتوي على كميات كبيرة من السكروز، وهو مصدر سريع للطاقة، ومثالي للأطفال في طور النمو والنشاط.

منعش وسهل الهضم

يحتوي على الشعير، وهو مدرّ طبيعي للبول، وسهل التحلل والامتصاص

يمتاز برائحة حلوة وطعم أحلى

لا تمتاز نكهة الشوكولاتة بأنها عطرية ومهدئة فقط، بل أيضا بالطعم الذي لا يقاوم.


ننتقل الآن إلى فوائده 

فوائد CoCollagen


• يعطي الجلد والشفتين مظهر الامتلاء.

• يقلل من عمق الثنايا والتجاعيد.

• يقلل من خطوط وتشققات "أقدام الغراب".

• يقلل من الهالات السوداء حول العينين.

• يعزز مرونة الجلد.

• يقوي ويشدد الجلد المتدلي.

• يخفي علامات الإرهاق.

• يعطي مظهرا نشيطا ونضرا.

• يساعد في تألق الوجه بشكل طبيعي.

• يعيد للبشرة مظهر الشباب والحيوية.

• يلوّن ويرطب الجلد.

قفي في وجه شيخوخة الجلد مع كل رشفة من CoCollagen من EDMARK



***



انتعاش. إخفاء. إحياء


***

اختبار سريع حول الجلد

□ هل تتعرضين للشمس بكثرة؟

□ هل بشرتك خشنة وخال من البريق والنضارة؟

□ هل تظهر لديك ثنايا وتجاعيد حول العينين والشفتين؟

□ هل لديك جيوب وهالات سوداء تحت العيون؟

□ هل لديك نمش وغيرها من علامات الاصطباغ؟

□ هل تعانين بكثرة من الإجهاد والأرق وقلة النوم؟

□ هل يبدو عليك وكأنك أكبر سنا من عمرك الحقيقي؟

***
النتيجة

**

إذا أجبت بنعم في 5 أسئلة من أصل 7 فإننا نوصيك بتناول CoCollagen من EDMARK


أسرار بواطن الجلد أكثر من ظواهره

حقائق حول الجلد والكولاجين

الجلد أشبه بالمرآة؛ إذ يعكس صحتنا الداخلية. وبما أن الجلد يحمي ويغطي جسمنا، فمن الضروري العناية به في جميع الأوقات.

ويمثل بروتين الكولاجين 70% من جلدنا، ويعطيه شكله ويمده بالمرونة اللازمة، وفي الوقت ذاته يوفر للجلد صلابته ويسهم في حفظ الرطوبة. ويفدي نقص كيمة الكولاجين إلى جفاف الجلد وظهور التجاعيد.
ما الذي يسبب نقص الكولاجين؟

• عوامل بيولوجية

الشيخوخة الطبيعية

تغيرات هرمونية

ضعف عمليات الأيض

جديري الماء (العنقز) وحب الشباب


• عوامل بيئية

التعرض المفرط للأشعة فوق البنفسجية

المياه المعالجة بالكلور

الجذور الحرة

• أسلوب الحياة الخاصة

تدخين السجائر

الإجهاد
وهذا كله يؤدي إلى

***

جلد بمظهر الشيخوخة


البشرة

الأدمة


الثنايا والتجاعيد

***

CoCollagen مشروب بنكهة الشوكولاتة غني كولاجين بحرية ذي الجودة العالية، ينعش ويشد جلدك ويخفي علامات التقدم في السن (الشيخوخة) مما يعيد إليه تألقه الطبيعي ونضرة الشباب







كيفية تعويض نقص الكولاجين

مثل معظم البروتينات، يمكن الحصول على الكولاجين من مجموعة متنوعة من المصادر الغذائي؛ حيث نجد كميات صحية مفيدة في كل من منتجات الصويا مثل الحليب والجبن، خضروات ذات اللون الأخضر الداكن كالسبانخ والهليون، والمكسرات مثل الكاجو والبقان واللوز. كما أن الأسماك مثل التونة والسلمون مصادر غنية بأحماض أوميغا الدهنية المحفزة لتكوين وإنتاج الكولاجين. أما الثمار الحمراء كالفلفل الأحمر والطماطم والتوت فتسهم في زيادة إنتاج مضادات الأكسدة التي تعزز بدورها من وظائف الكولاجين.

***

إلا أن اللجوء إلى حمية غنية بالبروتين ليس كافيا. فجلدنا يستحق أكثر من مجرد مظهر الجمال الخارجي، حيث يحمي أجسامنا من الأضرار، وبالتالي فإن من الضروري الحفاظ على نسبة الكولاجين فيه باستمرار.

***
من صنّاعHealthy Living power-house يأتي مشروب مبتكر لمكافحة الشيخوخة! نقدم إليكم مشروب Co-Collagen من EDMARK!

***

إنعشي جلدك بكميات وافرة من الكولاجين.

إخفي علامات الشيخوخة من الجلد بزيادة تكوين الكولاجين في طبقة البشرة.

إحيي الجلد بإعطائه تألق صحي طبيعي.

للطلب و الإستفسار علي الخاص او*

*الاتصال ب0540030343*
​


----------



## الحساني (22 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

لا إله إلا الله عدد ما كان ، وعدد ما يكون ، وعدد الحركات والسكون

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقة وزنة عرشه ورضا نفسه ومداد كلماته سبحان الله وبحمده

سبحان الله العظيم اللهم لك الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهك وعظيم سلطانك


----------



## الحساني (29 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (26 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *​


----------



## الحساني (3 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (17 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (31 ديسمبر 2010)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (19 فبراير 2012)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (23 أبريل 2012)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------



## الحساني (13 أغسطس 2012)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه


----------



## الحساني (2 سبتمبر 2012)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه​


----------



## الحساني (2 أكتوبر 2012)

*رد: أعطي بشرتكي نظاره و شباب و تبييض لكل الجسم م مشروب كولاجين*

*سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم عدد خلقه ورضاء نفسه وزنة عرشه *


----------

